# Finding Said to Boost Proof of Goliath



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 11, 2005)

> *Finding Said to Boost Proof of Goliath*
> 
> Thu Nov 10, 8:36 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool! 

Like one of my pastors once said "The Bible is always right.. it's just that sometimes history and science has not caught up with it yet"


----------



## Preach (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw a tv show a while back (discovery channel or history channel I think) that looked at present day giants (think of those about seven foot six inches to seven foot 10 inches). The present day giants had a number of ailments in common, one of which was their eyesight. They have a hard time with peripheral vision.

Given the weight of Goliath's armour, and his lack of mobility (another physical limitation in the present day giants), coupled with the facts of David's agility and no armour, it is conceivable that David positioned himself toward the side of Goliath and launched his rock from there.

Bobby


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 11, 2005)

It would be an interesting find, if it bears out. In the last decade there have been several high-profile antiquties frauds perpetrated in Israel concerning "biblical" relics. The one that is freshest in mind is the "James, brother of Jesus" ossuary.

People put all this stock in these articles, as if they were a "holy grail," and then they turn to ashes. Fake "finds" distract people from the Word of Truth in the same way as a cheeseburger that contains an "image of the Virgin" which will bring you a miracle if you keep it on the third shelf in your refrigerator for three weeks (don't take it out of the zip-lok bag!).

"If they do not believe Moses and the prophets, neither will they believe even if someone should rise from the dead."


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Nov 11, 2005)

Some really great finds in the field this season! The oldest known church, the oldest Hebrew alphabet, and now this. And all in situ, no black market grave robberies this time. Cool! I've worked with digs here, but some day I hope to take part in a dig over there.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2005)

But have they found any giant remains??


----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> It would be an interesting find, if it bears out. In the last decade there have been several high-profile antiquties frauds perpetrated in Israel concerning "biblical" relics. The one that is freshest in mind is the "James, brother of Jesus" ossuary.
> 
> People put all this stock in these articles, as if they were a "holy grail," and then they turn to ashes. Fake "finds" distract people from the Word of Truth in the same way as a cheeseburger that contains an "image of the Virgin" which will bring you a miracle if you keep it on the third shelf in your refrigerator for three weeks (don't take it out of the zip-lok bag!).
> ...



This is exactly what I don't like about evidential apologetics, as far as I understand it.


----------

